# Hydroponic Top Drip/DWC Bucket



## High (May 22, 2016)

I've decided to try my hands at hydro and build a combo top drip/dwc bucket. My question is do I use a timer or not? I've seen articles where it's a continuous drip and I've seen others where the timer is turned on for only several minutes 3 times a day.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 22, 2016)

I have never used a top drip with my DWC.  I never saw any andantage to it and to me, it was just another thing to go wrong.  Why have you decided to add a top drip?  How exactly are you going to do it?


----------



## High (May 22, 2016)

This video shows how I'm going to build the bucket except I'm definitely adding an airstone and an air pump. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-M6DfeIETA

I plan on only using the top drip until the roots get big enough to reach the bottom of the net pot and then switch to DWC only. I don't think I'm going to use them at the same time, though it's something I might experiment with later.


----------



## RubyRed (May 22, 2016)

looks like a Water Farm bucket more than a DWC


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 23, 2016)

I think that you are going to find that a pump that size in 9 liters of solution is goinging to raise the temps in the bucket way too high.  Also, smaller volumes of solution make it harder to control the pH and PPMs.  Contrary to the maker of the video, I do not find smaller volumes of nutrients to be an advantage.  I really see no reason for the drip if you plan on using an airstone (which you should do regardless) and doing DWC .  You can simply put the level of the solution slightly higher than the bottom of the net pot and it will accomplish the same thing--enable the roots to grow into the solution.  This seems like a lot of work and money with no real advantage.  What do you see as the advantage of this over a simpley DWC?


----------



## High (May 23, 2016)

I think you're right, the more I read up on this just going DWC makes the most sense. I had originally thought that having nutrients hitting from the top and bottom would be beneficial and now I'm not so sure and even if it does help I don't think it'll be worth the cost. I've decided to just go DWC. Now I just need to return the submersible pumps I purchased. I didn't even think about the sub pump raising temps. Thanks!

What size air pump do you suggest I go with? I currently have a 2 outlet 125GPH pump I was going to run to two buckets. If it isn't big enough can I use the two outlet to just one air stone?


----------



## High (May 23, 2016)

I also just realized there's whole section for hydro grows. My bad.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 24, 2016)

Oh, we can talk about hydro where ever you want.  You may gleen some good info from the hydro section though.  I like a lot of bubbles.  I always try and run 2 air stones in a bucket, just in case one fouls up.


----------



## High (May 25, 2016)

Okay cool, then I have another question for you. For the DWC is it okay to transfer to a temporary larger 17 gallon container for when I'm gone for a week? I've heard horror stories about guys losing plants in 5 gallon DWCs after being gone for a week and others who say that larger than 10 and they've been okay. The best container I could find for my space was a 17 gallon tote. Before I go on vacation I'll put my girl into a 17 gallon container and then put her back in my regular 5 gallon container when I get back. I'm hoping the roots won't suddenly grow a ton bigger in that week of being in the bigger container. 

I don't want to be in such a large container the whole grow because of the cost of the nutrients and always having to use a sub pump (I've decided to hold on to mine for this reason) to empty it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 26, 2016)

I dont think you will have any problems going to a larger tote for when you are gone.


----------



## zem (May 26, 2016)

when i ran dwc i had a control res that topped my buckets with a timer kept them filled and it was easier to buffer ph and pph in one control res


----------



## High (May 26, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I dont think you will have any problems going to a larger tote for when you are gone.



Okay good. Thank you!



zem said:


> when i ran dwc i had a control res that topped my buckets with a timer kept them filled and it was easier to buffer ph and pph in one control res



Zem, that sounds like a great idea. Did you have to do some trial and error to get the timing right? For the res do you use plain PH'd water or does it have nutes in it?


----------



## zem (May 26, 2016)

If you make a good overflow hole, you can level the water where you need regardless of the timing. The res has the same nutes that are in the buckets but allows for a bigger volume and less fluctuation


----------

